
IndieBio SF’s Second Cohort of Biotech Startups - cing
http://demoday.indiebio.co/
======
dnautics
My prediction: zero of these companies will be around in five years. Gelzen
has the best product and is a nice idea, but the material it's replacing is
literally waste material from industrial process. Koniku's claim to be the
only chip with neurons is flat out false, I can order assays on a multiplexed
chip directly reading out electrical impulses from cultured neurons, been on
the market for nearly half a decade now.

Myi might have interesting tech, because I trust their cto... But I'm honestly
not sure about the other folks involved, in any case diagnostics is going to
be very very hard in the next few years.

~~~
cing
How do you feel about the first IndieBio cohort?
[http://sf.indiebio.co/indiebio-sf-announces-first-
class-11-b...](http://sf.indiebio.co/indiebio-sf-announces-first-
class-11-biotech-startups/)

~~~
dnautics
Mostly crap, but I like pembient and maybe Clara foods, they have shots at
making it. I really want an abiobot but I don't think their founder will make
it. Same with arc reactor. Blue turtle was the fraudster of the group. I know
enough about Gaucher disease to know that their proposal was total nonsense.

I'm not harshing on class 1 - probably even with ycombinator, many classes if
not all are "mostly crap". Zero, though, is stunning.

~~~
mjwaz
I think pembient are going to contribute to increasing poaching, not
preventing it.

~~~
matthewmarkus
Google Alerts has brought this conversation to my attention. If you haven't
read our recent thoughts on the issue, I invite you to do so. You can find
them here:

[https://sosv.com/why-pembient-is-confident-in-synthetic-
rhin...](https://sosv.com/why-pembient-is-confident-in-synthetic-rhino-horn/)

As for IndieBio and the prospects of its class members, I'm sure it is too
early to tell. We're flattered, though, to be included in this discussion.

